# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Xin hỏi: Cách sét ( dò tìm ) gốc tọa độ tại tâm đường tròn.

## diepckk25

Xin chào các anh em!
Mình đang gặp vấn đề về gia công là về gốc tọa độ: Khi gia công 1 chi tiết phải gá đặt nhiều lần thì có những chi tiết gá lần 2 lần 3 mình không lấy tọa độ ở cạnh được. vậy nên hôm nay mình xin hỏi anh em nào biết chỉ cho mình cách sét gốc ở tâm tròn 1 cách đơn giản nhất.
( Mình đang sét tọa độ cạnh như sau. Dùng dao phay bật spindle on. sau đó cho chạm vào cạnh sau đó add ( offset ) bán kính dao )

----------


## huyquynhbk

cái lỗ tròn của cụ đã gia công tinh chưa? nếu gia công tinh rùi thì cụ có thể dùng đồng hồ so chân gập để lấy gốc tại tâm của lỗ tròn nhé

----------


## nhatson

mach3 có cái plugin, chạm 3 diểm, chạm 4 điểm tự tính ra tâm lỗ, xem cái scrip tính tự động ròi tính bằng tay thui

mach3 thì tự động cũng có mà manual cũng có

----------


## hoahong102

- Nếu phải gá nhiều lần thông thường lúc đầu nên phay 1 cạnh phẳng dài, cạnh vuông góc phay một đoạn ít là dc! Lần gá sau thì dò song song trên đoạn phay dài, dò gốc phôi chỗ vuông góc lần đầu phay.
- muốn dò tâm lỗ thì cho đầu dò xoay hoặc cảm biến vào lỗ, dò chạm -x sét x0, chạm +x xem x =bao nhiêu, lùi lại 1/2 xét x0, ! Chạm -y sét y0, chạm +y xem y =bao nhiêu lùi lại 1/2 sét y0, néu cẩn thận thì làm lại với x

----------


## vusvus

Dùng edge finder chạm 2 điểm của 2 bên lỗ theo trục x, lấy tọa độ điểm thứ nhất là X0. rồi chạm điểm thứ 2 lấy tọa độ ở điểm thứ 2 chia 2 được tâm theo trục x. Làm tương tự ở trục y thì dc tâm lỗ. Đùng đồng hồ so thì gắn đồng hồ vào spindle dịch xy qua lại xoay spindle chừng nào kim ko nhảy nữa thì đó là tâm, mà máy phay lỗ ko tròn thì lấy tương đối thôi

----------


## QuyND

Chào các bác, các bác cho em hỏi, em lấy gốc tọa độ bằng Edge Finder rồi, xong Offset rồi Zero trong Mach3. Khi gia công thì bị lệch tận 0,1mm. Em nghĩ là do dò cạnh sai nên em thử dò một chi tiết đường kính 50,09mm (đo bằng thước kẹp), đầu dò 3,99mm thì ra kết quả là 54,09mm trên DRO. Em đang chạy bằng Mach3. Có bác nào gặp trường hợp như em chưa ạ? 

Em xin cám mơn ạ.

----------


## CKD

Phép đo cụ làm đúng rồi còn gì? 50.09 + 4 = 54.09 rồi.
Vậy lệch thì có thể do lúc set tâm cụ làm bị gì rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## vusvus

Cụ dò tới mức 0.01 hay 0.1 thôi

----------


## QuyND

> Phép đo cụ làm đúng rồi còn gì? 50.09 + 4 = 54.09 rồi.
> Vậy lệch thì có thể do lúc set tâm cụ làm bị gì rồi


Mỗi lần em dò đều dò 2 lần cả, lúc set tâm em làm y như lúc test thì em nghĩ chắc không sai đâu ạ. Em nghi do thằng Mach3.




> Cụ dò tới mức 0.01 hay 0.1 thôi


Em dò tới 0,01 ạ.

----------


## CKD

Mình nghĩ lỗi người dùng hoặc lỗi phần cơ thôi.
Chứ mach3 lỗi thế nào được khi edge center là loại cơ  :Smile: 

Nếu máy chạy ra mọi kích thước đều Oki thì tạm gát vụ cơ. Chỉ còn lỗi khâu set center thôi.

----------

QuyND

----------


## votamjp

sao bạn ko sử dụng truy bắt điểm from

----------


## Ga con

> Mỗi lần em dò đều dò 2 lần cả, lúc set tâm em làm y như lúc test thì em nghĩ chắc không sai đâu ạ. Em nghi do thằng Mach3.
> 
> 
> 
> Em dò tới 0,01 ạ.


Nếu cái đầu dò còn ngon thì máy rơ hơi bị dữ rồi.

Thanks.

----------

QuyND

----------


## QuyND

> Nếu cái đầu dò còn ngon thì máy rơ hơi bị dữ rồi.
> 
> Thanks.


Em vừa test lại khung máy hôm bữa, đá thử đồng hồ so 1% thì bước nhích 1% vẫn 1 vạch đi, 1 vạch về ạ. Phay chi tiết, đo kích thước thì sai số vẫn chưa quá 2% ạ. Em chỉ có nghi là đầu dò đểu thôi, mà bữa test đầu dò nó lại chính xác mới ác chứ ạ.




> sao bạn ko sử dụng truy bắt điểm from


Bác có thể nào nói rõ hơn tí được không ạ?

----------


## CKD

Đã nói là có thể sai do người đo.
Còn giờ việc xong rồi, bác cứ chủ quan bảo là đúng thì cũng không xác định được. Vì bác đã check đo ra kết quả đúng rồi.

Giờ bác quẳng cái phôi lên. Phay cho nó cái lỗ tròn rồi thử tìm lại tâm của nó cẩn thận xem sao. Có tâm rồi tiện móc lại cái lỗ tròn để thử.
Nếu nó đúng thì lần trước có thể mình +-*/ gì đó lẫn lộn xíu. Còn lần này làm cẩn thận mà nó vẫn sai thì lại check tiếp  :Smile: 
Mọi

----------

QuyND

----------


## Tuấn

Không biết em dò có đúng không, dưng mà cách em là thì nó lôi thôi như thế này ạ, bác nào biết cách chỉ em với.

Cái đầu dò của em nó trông ntn:



Đầu nó có viên bi, em cho nó quay khoảng 200v/ph

Rùi khi muốn tìm tâm cái hình tròn, ví dụ cái hình bị khoét mất 1 góc ntn :





Đầu tiên em cho cái đầu dò nó chạm chỗ có số 1, bấm cho X =0, rùi chạy sang chạm ở chỗ có số 2, máy hiện số 67.45 chẳng hạn, em chạy về giữa, rùi chạy cho nó kịch ở điểm có số 3. 

Rùi em vẽ lại trên autocad cái hình vừa rồi, roài đo cái đoạn từ tâm cái hình thứ 3 chạy về tâm của hình tròn vừa lập được, được cái số 39.29, điền vào Y = 39,29 là xong ạ.

Nhà mình có bác nào biết cách khác bày cho em với, mí lị cái lúc chia đôi khoảng cách, ví dụ điểm có số 2 thì X= 67,45 chia cho 2. Cái này em toàn lôi đt ra bấm, có cách nào chia trên màn hình mach3 được không ạ ?

----------


## CKD

> Nhà mình có bác nào biết cách khác bày cho em với, mí lị cái lúc chia đôi khoảng cách, ví dụ điểm có số 2 thì X= 67,45 chia cho 2. Cái này em toàn lôi đt ra bấm, có cách nào chia trên màn hình mach3 được không ạ ?


Em toàn đo 4-6 điểm, éo có vẽ cái đường tròn nào.
Em cũng 1/2 trên Mach3, chứ tính lung tung chi cho lẫn lộn  :Smile: 

Lần 1 cứ do trước 2 điểm theo phương X or Y. Xong lấy 1/2, rồi lại đo tiếp theo phương còn lại, rồi lại lấy 1/2. Siêng thì đo lại theo phương 1 để có lại 1/2 chính xác hơn là xong.

1/2 hay dùng, em làm cái nút 1/2 trên Mach3 luôn cho nhanh.

----------


## hung1706

Đo lỗ tròn thì em đo tay, đo 4 điểm theo X Y. 
VD: set tool D=6, lỗ D80.
- Ban đầu cho set tool (hoặc cây ty tròn  :Smile: ))) ) đến vị trí tâm tuơng đối. 
- Cho di chuyển X theo - hoặc + cho chạm 1 cạnh set X=0, sau đó chạy X chạm cạnh đối diện vd X hiện 74 thì set 1/2 là X=37
- Cho di chuyển X về X=0 và làm theo chiều Y tương tự vậy sẽ lấy dc Y 0 => tâm lỗ X0 Y0.

----------


## hung1706

> Xin chào các anh em!
> Mình đang gặp vấn đề về gia công là về gốc tọa độ: Khi gia công 1 chi tiết phải gá đặt nhiều lần thì có những chi tiết gá lần 2 lần 3 mình không lấy tọa độ ở cạnh được. vậy nên hôm nay mình xin hỏi anh em nào biết chỉ cho mình cách sét gốc ở tâm tròn 1 cách đơn giản nhất.
> ( Mình đang sét tọa độ cạnh như sau. Dùng dao phay bật spindle on. sau đó cho chạm vào cạnh sau đó add ( offset ) bán kính dao )


Em nghĩ bác phải tìm phương pháp chuẩn như làm đồ gá hoặc chạy lỗ định vị. Cho dù chạy chi tiết đơn lẻ nhưng nếu cần độ chính xác thì cũng phải chịu khó làm thêm các bước phụ trợ ạ

----------


## Thanhvienmoi

Theo kinh nghiệm đứng máy nghiệp dư của em. Nếu bác gá phôi lần 2 lần 3 hay lần n thì bác cứ khoan 2 cái lỗ khoản 6li  ở vị trí nhất định nào đó mà ko ảnh hưởng đến phôi em ví dụ cách tâm đường tròn của bác 200 về bên trái và 200 về bên phải. Rồi sau đó lúc bác gá phôi vào bác lấy con dao 6li cũ hay gãy nào đó  gắn vào spin rồi hạ spin chọt vào lỗ thứ nhất xét ngay đó là 200. Sau đó lại nhất dao lên chạy đến -200 rôi hạ dao xuống từ từ chỉnh cho cái lỗ ngay con dao rôi cố định phôi lại xong lại nhất lên chạy đến 200 lại hạ xuống chỉnh phôi vài lần là chuẩn ak. Đấy là bác kẹp phôi xuống bàn còn nếu có eto thì rất đơn giản chỉ cần 1 lỗ và kẹp vào eto dò đúng cái lỗ cho con dao vừa lọt xuống là sét tọa độ thôi. Chúc bác thành công gãy dao dừng trách em  xúi dại  :Big Grin:

----------

QuyND

----------


## vandienturoundstar

Bác chọn đối tượng là đường tròn rồi gõ lệnh LI sẽ cho biết toạ độ tâm của đường tròn . Từ toạ độ tâm này bác có thể di chuyển nó đi đâu cũng được.

Di chuyển Block mới phải dùng lệnh M, chứ nếu chỉ chuyển có một đường tròn thì cách nhanh nhất bác vẽ đường tròn rồi nhập toạ độ @0,0,0

----------


## thuhanoi

> Đính kèm 73807


Các bác cho mình hỏi chút, cái này hoạt động như thế nào nhi. Nó có 2 phần, hình  như dính nhau bằng nam châm ?? .

----------


## Ga con

Nó có cái lò xo kéo 2 nửa lại với nhau đó a. Có ông chạy nhanh quá văng luôn cái nữa dưới, ra mua lò xo thay vào chạy tiếp

Chủ yếu là 2 cái mặt lắp vào nhau đó nó thiệt phẳng & vuông góc với trục. Khi nó mòn bớt rồi thì bỏ thôi.

Thanks.

----------

thuhanoi

----------

